# Equipment Purchase: TAJIMA NEO2-TEJTII-C1501 & Pulse Software



## gail12 (Aug 16, 2010)

We are starting a new decorative apparel business & we wish to offer embroidery as one of the features. We are thinking about purchasing a TAJIMA NEO2-TEJTII-C1501. We are also considering Pulse Software. We would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks

Gail


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

*re: Equipment Purchase: TAJIMA NEO2-TEJTII-C1501 & Pulse Software*

Tajima neo is a nice machine!
Wish i had one!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*re: Equipment Purchase: TAJIMA NEO2-TEJTII-C1501 & Pulse Software*

Yes, it is a great machine. We have four (one NEO1 and 3 NEO2's). Best of luck in your future machine.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: Equipment Purchase: TAJIMA NEO2-TEJTII-C1501 & Pulse Software*

I've been using Pulse software for 13 years and I'm happy with it. The only other software that I would ever concider is Wilcom.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

*re: Equipment Purchase: TAJIMA NEO2-TEJTII-C1501 & Pulse Software*

i got the c1501 and it is a great machine not once ounce of trouble a real workhorse. I use this machine for my fine linens and the work space that it provides is excellent. You will love these machines.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Just want to add here, the Neo now accepts sequin attchment, just check also if your new Pulse software is capable of sequin digitizing.


----------



## gail12 (Aug 16, 2010)

What is the return on investment on a sequin attachment?

Gail


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any figures yet. That "decorating option" is still fairly new to the market, so you'll have to "experiment" on how much you can charge for the service and how well your customers will value such an add-on. I still have'nt ordered ours and I'm still in the evaluation stage. But I'm pretty sure I'll add this to our service soon. One difficulty I see is that there's still a few suppliers of the sequin material.

There's a discussion on another thread, here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t129160.html#post763827


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The Neo 2 is a good machine. Hirsch now sells them without sending a tech to set them up though. Embroidery machines are sensitive pieces of equipment and will run better when properly set-up. Try to see if you can bargain for a tech to set-up you machine. It will run better and you'll have fewer frustrations.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a sequin attachment on my SWF. If I had to do it over again, I probably wouldn't. We sold a handful of things with the sequins but a lot of people seemed to think it was too much glitz. If you have the right design and/or market, it might be OK but otherwise I don't think it was a good investment at this point.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

tfalk said:


> I have a sequin attachment on my SWF. If I had to do it over again, I probably wouldn't. We sold a handful of things with the sequins but a lot of people seemed to think it was too much glitz. If you have the right design and/or market, it might be OK but otherwise I don't think it was a good investment at this point.


Hi Ted! "too much glitz" means it was'nt worth the extra money, or the customers "just don't like them"? May I ask how do you charge for this new decorating method, or, how much more compared to regular embroidery?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know how to read it Byron... We were trying to sell sweatshirts with sequin designs for $25. I think we sold 3 of the 25 we made, I got stuck with the rest. Most were a combination of conventional embroidery and sequins.


----------



## gail12 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am surprised. I thought people would like the embroidery & sequin combination.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

gail12 said:


> I am surprised. I thought people would like the embroidery & sequin combination.



That makes a bunch of us... Could be the designs, could be the economy, could be people are just shopping for cheap... If I could figure it out, I'd be much happier with buying the attachment.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

tfalk said:


> ...We were trying to sell sweatshirts with sequin designs for $25. I think we sold 3 of the 25 we made, I got stuck with the rest. Most were a combination of conventional embroidery and sequins.


My plan is to do EOD (embroidery-on-demand) personalized designs, some simple "text based-own design" by the customer, like names, short slogans, etc, then use sequin embroidery, or even a combination. I plan not to charge for the digitizing, so it will be the same as what we do for simple monograms (text-only emboridery) but I hope to charge more because this is sequin-embroidery (embroidery with bling). The design should be simple enough that you'll just type the texts on the keyboard. If the design requires some shape creation, then, digitizing charge should be added already.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tfalk said:


> I don't know how to read it Byron... We were trying to sell sweatshirts with sequin designs for $25. I think we sold 3 of the 25 we made, I got stuck with the rest. Most were a combination of conventional embroidery and sequins.


Sweatshirts might not be the best item for a sequin design. Try it on a nice tee shirt or a jacket and see what happens. To me sequins are a high end decoration and need to be on a garment that is seen as high end. And price accordingly.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm about to order a Neo II. As I was reading this information, I was thinking that maybe I need to consider ordering a sequins attachment. I have a friend who designs/constructs/sells Ice Skating costumes. We had talked some about her contracting out to me any embroidery that might be requested. If I could offer the sequins, I think that would be a good deal for both of us. I think she hand sews them currently. She has a Pfaff Creative machine and I don't know if it can do sequins or not.

What do you think?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know what the additional cost is but I would wait to see how well you adjust to the basics of embroidery before adding an extra skill and expense that can be dealt with in the future.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only question I would ask is how easy is it to add the sequin attachment later? We were told it was much harder to add it to our SWF afterwards. Because of that, we had it custom ordered and shipped from Korea with the device already on the machine... took an extra 2 months for delivery. Since we already had 2 single head machines, it wasn't a big deal for us to wait for it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would also want to speak with owners who use the attachment with the Neo 2. Have they had any problems? What about maintenance? Was it worth the cost? How time-consuming is the process? If getting to the ice skating costume niche is a possiblity I would research that idea. Does your friend make real money or is it a hobby? What type of money would you receive per costume? How much work could you expect? What are the disadvantages?


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

My friend definitely makes real money and has a pretty big clientele base all over the US. She doesn't do a whole lot of local work, but especially from September to December is very busy. She's been doing this longer than I've known her and I've known her about 10 or 12 years. 



I'll see if I can find anyone on any of the other forums I'm a member of who has and attachment and what their opinions are. I'm still working up my business plan, so I can just add the market analysis of this to the stack .

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

If you get a Neo 2 or Neo Plus and the Pulse Software you have many options that you can get for the machine, I have a MX with a 2 sequin attachments for it, we also have a boring tool which we use from time to time. I use the sequin attachment for various jobs to make it stand out, specially on cheerleaders outfits and things along that line, but it really depends on your market. I also use Pulse software, I have Maestro 2009 and it has alot of features.


----------

